# Driving down the road



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i love to see promotion of the site while driving down the road. has this been there a long time and i just haven't noticed it. i saw it by valleycity.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i saw that a couple months back and wondered the same thing, I guess i know that it's been there for a few months at least


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

That barn is what got me to join this forum! it belongs to Dick Monson

Thanks again Dick


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm glad to see that dick is promoting the site. :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I believe the "protect whats right, hunting/fishing/trapping" promotion on the south side of 1-94, is also Mr. Monsons's work.

The nodakoutdoors promotion has been there since last fall, I believe.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Yup,Thats Dicks farm right there.Hey Ryan,did you get your boat yet?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been by there 6 or 7 times and never see that sign but my wife has seen it everytime. Time for glasses I suppose!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can see it easily going west, but going east you have to know what to look for.



> I believe the "protect whats right, hunting/fishing/trapping" promotion on the south side of 1-94, is also Mr. Monsons's work.


I've been meaning to take a grindage pic in front of that barn for a long time now...just haven't come up with an explanation yet for the HW Patrol when they ask what I'm doing parking on the Interstate.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey, not to get too far off the subject but Huey brought it up, kinda...I believe its LEGAL to hunt the Interstate ditches??!! Wouldn't that be scary if the only open land is that!!
Just thought I would throw that in there :wink:

H2OfowlND


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

to answer your question mallard. no my boat isn't here and i am getting upset. it was supposed to be here a couple of weeks ago and still not here. i think they should give me a free motor upgrade.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Isn't that the barn that had "PEROT" painted on it until last fall :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ryan,You were talking about your boat in April,You said it was supposed to be there in May.Who is the dealership you are working with?I had the same run around when I bought my boat.It seems like,once you sign the papers,they could care less after that.Good luck on the boat. mallard


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well i got the call today from the dealer and the boat will be here on tuesday morning and i can pick it up that night or the next morning. the thing that bugs me now is that they told me it came with a locator on the dash. today i found out it didn't and i had to make a stop a scheels. i was thinking about getting a cheep one but then decided to go with a better one. i got a lowarance lms 330c color depthfinder with gps. i think it will work well. now i just have to wait a few more days for the boat to get here. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

